# Borders around several paragraph



## tweaking (Mar 21, 2009)

I'm using Word 2000.

I don't seem to be able to put a border around about 10 lines of text. It wants to put borders around each separate paragraph. I've tried to tell it "Text" and not "Paragraph" in the dialog box, but it still doesn't border the whole chunk of text.

I have one left-aligned heading. with a blank line following One left-aligned line of text underneath with another blank line following. Then I have three bulleted points with blank lines between each, so line breaks instead of manual returns don't work. A section break would seem rather drastic and I couldn't even see any suitable alternatives in the dialog box, anyway.

Thank you.


----------



## macropod (Apr 11, 2008)

Hi tweaking,

I don't believe you can mix bulleted/indented and normal paragraphs that way. You'd probably do better to insert a single-cell table into the document and type whatever you need the border to surround (including bulleted/indented paragraphs) into that cell.


----------



## tweaking (Mar 21, 2009)

Thank you great solution!


----------

